# Legalities of shipping AAS in America



## ChickenLegs (Jul 22, 2021)

Sup fuckers,

As some of you may have seen in my previous comments I recently got a package of shit seized at customs and got a nice letter from the DEA ( I am in America). Taking this into consideration, it is possible that I am on some sort of watch list and might be having my mail checked. I still want to get my shit but right now I am pretty lost on what to do. Have any of y'all ever experienced something similar to this? Or do you have any advice related to smarter ways of shipping shit?


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 22, 2021)

Best bet is to have it shipped to a new addy, such as a trusted friend or relative.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 22, 2021)

As I said in your other thread, customs popped me for circumventing customs in a creative way with electronics.  This was back in 2010 or so.  I still order parts from foreign countries for my vehicles and 90% of my imported packages get inspected by customs, despite following proper protocol.  Hell, I even sent stuff to family in Canada and they inspect my outgoing items marked as gifts.  They literally charged my cousin VAT on his birthday gift in Canada upon inspection!

Oddly enough, I think I was flagged by my real name only.  Anything that comes to my business, which is also at my home address, generally makes it through unscathed.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 22, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> As I said in your other thread, customs popped me for circumventing customs in a creative way with electronics.  This was back in 2010 or so.  I still order parts from foreign countries for my vehicles and 90% of my imported packages get inspected by customs, despite following proper protocol.  Hell, I even sent stuff to family in Canada and they inspect my outgoing items marked as gifts.  They literally charged my cousin VAT on his birthday gift in Canada upon inspection!
> 
> Oddly enough, I think I was flagged by my real name only.  Anything that comes to my business, which is also at my home address, generally makes it through unscathed.


I have had packages seized from China and they were mostly electronic devices or non-AAS merchandise. Thankfully they were cheap ones just mismarked most likely why they were seized. Seems Customs is fixated on anything out of China now.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 22, 2021)

Find a domestic place.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 22, 2021)

I remember my first intnl source from Thailand sent "care packages"... oils in a teddy bear, oral strips in crayon and colored pencil boxes. Have also received bulk orals in video game case. But ya I've had some packages busted, I changed my address to ship to and eventually stopped ordering overseas for most things.


----------



## nicocujo (Jul 26, 2021)

First of all, you usually don't get a letter from DEA. You get a letter from US Customs if it came  from overseas. I'm speaking from experience. Probably got 5 of them then decided not to order international anymore. If it's US Customs, your name and addy is now hot. You'll have to use a new delivery address or stick to domestic sources. I know this because I was flying back form Cancun a few years ago and I got pulled for a baggage check. My name was flagged for an international order. Be safe. Be smart.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 26, 2021)

Simple lesson, may be wise to learn it.  Don't order from overseas.  Cultivate a different source.


----------



## Dal91 (Aug 27, 2021)

nicocujo said:


> First of all, you usually don't get a letter from DEA. You get a letter from US Customs if it came  from overseas. I'm speaking from experience. Probably got 5 of them then decided not to order international anymore. If it's US Customs, your name and addy is now hot. You'll have to use a new delivery address or stick to domestic sources. I know this because I was flying back form Cancun a few years ago and I got pulled for a baggage check. My name was flagged for an international order. Be safe. Be smart.


Damn bro that's wild. So they just checked your bag and let you go? 
Would they call you if your package was seized? Or just send you a letter? I got an automatic call today saying that my package was seized


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 27, 2021)

The Fist Rule of Fight Club is
1.You don’t Talk about Fight Club


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

Dal91 said:


> Damn bro that's wild. So they just checked your bag and let you go?
> Would they call you if your package was seized? Or just send you a letter? I got an automatic call today saying that my package was seized


Courtesy of @NbleSavage from another thread. Not sure if it's what happened to you, but good to know nonetheless.... 






						CBP Warns of Telephone Scam
					

Securing America's Borders



					www.cbp.gov


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Find a different address to ship to.  I would recommend getting a private mailbox somewhere instead of a home address preferably a mom and pop type place with loose requirements for ID.  Figure out where the illegals open mailboxes and get it there.  They're not paying $200+ a year for an address at a UPS store.  I wouldn't do it in your home town either.  Then you need to get familiar with the max you can order with little scrutiny.  Then you need to figure out what port it's coming through as some are incredibly difficult to get a pack through.  Then you need to figure out the shipping methods used and the probability your pack will be opened.  They're not all equal.  Oftentimes the shipping method will be up the source but sometimes they have different options.  There's a lot of variables and they all matter. 

Whatever address you used is burnt.  Don't have any more stuff sent there.  I've had more problems using an address to a house even when the stuff is legal.  I don't know why that is.  It probably has something to do with customs declarations as to what the contents and the way they're declared.  

It is possible you are on a watch list and your mail is being scrutinized.  I don't know how long that lasts.  As far as what to do, find a domestic source and pay extra.  

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2021)

I had something similar happen ordering cuban cigars online shipped from Sweden. (I know, username checks out 🙂). It was probably 10 years ago.

I got a love letter from customs saying they siezed my goods basically and instructions for if I wanted to contest it.

I just ignored it and continued bisuness as usual. I'm not saying that was the smartest thing to do, but I've been ordering meds and cigars from overseas since and never had another issue.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 27, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I had something similar happen ordering cuban cigars online shipped from Sweden. (I know, username checks out 🙂). It was probably 10 years ago.
> 
> I got a love letter from customs saying they siezed my goods basically and instructions for if I wanted to contest it.
> 
> I just ignored it and continued bisuness as usual. I'm not saying that was the smartest thing to do, but I've been ordering meds and cigars from overseas since and never had another issue.



Funny you should mention that.  I've only known one guy that got pinched for importing cubans but in his case it wasn't a few boxes.  I recall making a couple attempts in college to get different liquors that were not sold in the USA with zero success.  I forget what the deal was with that.  There's only a couple guys in my network that have been able to get some of the more rare bottles that are shipped abroad without making a physical trip to the country in question.  One guy has it down to a science and really understands customs.  

Slic.


----------



## Dal91 (Aug 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Courtesy of @NbleSavage from another thread. Not sure if it's what happened to you, but good to know nonetheless....



Hey man, thank you! And yup it was a very similar call.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 27, 2021)

nicocujo said:


> First of all, you usually don't get a letter from DEA. You get a letter from US Customs if it came  from overseas. I'm speaking from experience. Probably got 5 of them then decided not to order international anymore. If it's US Customs, your name and addy is now hot. You'll have to use a new delivery address or stick to domestic sources. I know this because I was flying back form Cancun a few years ago and I got pulled for a baggage check. My name was flagged for an international order. Be safe. Be smart.


One of my good friends was popped in the mid 2000s coming back from a cruise.  Customs asked him if he visited any pharmacies while in Cancun, and he said no.  In his luggage was a box filled with 12 10ml bottles of Sustanon.  Till this very day, he can't leave the country or return without being searched!  It is literally scan passport, get pulled aside for a search and having his bags pulled to be searched.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 27, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Funny you should mention that.  I've only known one guy that got pinched for importing cubans but in his case it wasn't a few boxes.  I recall making a couple attempts in college to get different liquors that were not sold in the USA with zero success.  I forget what the deal was with that.  There's only a couple guys in my network that have been able to get some of the more rare bottles that are shipped abroad without making a physical trip to the country in question.  One guy has it down to a science and really understands customs.
> 
> Slic.


When my cousin was at Ford Ord in California, he used to smuggle Tequila back from Tijuana.  I guess I can say how he did it nearly 30 years later...  In the back of his 280ZX, there was a subwoofer enclosure that was hinged to hide a secret compartment.  

How no one ever figured out that the subwoofer enclosure was WAY too big for a pair of 8 inch Rockford Fosgate subs, I'll never know....  My cousin would bs anyone who asked and say that it was originally for a pair of 12s, and he blew them then reused the same box because 8s were cheaper.  The truth is we built it that way to fit bottles of tequila in it.  He told me he could fit 20 in there if he stacked them just right....  I could have sworn I designed it to only fit a dozen in there, so he was very creative with his placement!


----------



## ChickenLegs (Sep 8, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Find a different address to ship to.  I would recommend getting a private mailbox somewhere instead of a home address preferably a mom and pop type place with loose requirements for ID.  Figure out where the illegals open mailboxes and get it there.  They're not paying $200+ a year for an address at a UPS store.  I wouldn't do it in your home town either.  Then you need to get familiar with the max you can order with little scrutiny.  Then you need to figure out what port it's coming through as some are incredibly difficult to get a pack through.  Then you need to figure out the shipping methods used and the probability your pack will be opened.  They're not all equal.  Oftentimes the shipping method will be up the source but sometimes they have different options.  There's a lot of variables and they all matter.
> 
> Whatever address you used is burnt.  Don't have any more stuff sent there.  I've had more problems using an address to a house even when the stuff is legal.  I don't know why that is.  It probably has something to do with customs declarations as to what the contents and the way they're declared.
> 
> ...


So when you say find a domestic source and pay extra, are you saying that buying from a domestic source will not cause it to be checked? Are packaged really only vetted at customs? Would it be safe to order a domestic source to the same address?


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 9, 2021)

Domestic doesn't go through customs.  Yes it's possible your package could still be opened but way less likely.  Certain types of US postal mail requires a warrant to open.  UPS/FedEx can be opened at a whim if they suspect something illegal with no warrant required.  

Slic.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Domestic doesn't go through customs. Yes it's possible your package could still be opened but way less likely. Certain types of US postal mail requires a warrant to open. UPS/FedEx can be opened at a whim if they suspect something illegal with no warrant required.
> 
> Slic.



That’s good to know slic, thanks for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 9, 2021)

Amazed people don't know this stuff.  I thought it was common knowledge.  

Slic.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2021)

I ship domestically so I am well versed. USPS also does not scan (but I still take protective measures for those of you who have received packages from me). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 11, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Domestic doesn't go through customs.  Yes it's possible your package could still be opened but way less likely.  Certain types of US postal mail requires a warrant to open.  UPS/FedEx can be opened at a whim if they suspect something illegal with no warrant required.
> 
> Slic.


Us postal mail requires a warrant EXCEPT for wet and or leaking packages. In that case the postal people are obligated to open the pack and see what is leaking and if it's dangerous etc. If they open a leaky pack and determine its AAS you are most likely getting a controlled delivery. 

I bring this up because ordering domestically is not without risk! Be careful who you get gear from and make sure they are competent shippers.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 11, 2022)

Mail is so large with online shopping, they don't take 2 seconds  anymore.

I have had leaking packages from Amazon and USPS with no care what so ever from them.

Dish soap was one and windex the other, broken jars also.

They are so busy and understaffed, they are not looking for shit unless it smells like weed, or powders resembling drugs.

Now if your domestic is stupid and doesn't ship looking legit, fake name or no return address they may look 3 seconds.

For the most part they don't give a shit until given a reason to do so.

Way too much mail for them to nitpick.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

I have to agree with SF… certainly anything we do illegal is not without risk..
So if you are not prepared to reap the consequences don’t do it.. Highly unlikely that a domestic pack will ever be seized, opened or part of a controlled delivery.
I would assume and maybe I am wrong. People or addys do get flagged , but I am going to say the rate is very low.

Now back to leaky packs. My wife buys everything on Amazon.. two weeks ago we had a box deliver with a wet bottom. Nothing was leaking but the bottom was definitely discolored and wet. It turned out that her laundry detergent had broken and leaked all thru the box.. 
they still delivered it.

As far as gear goes. If a shipper now a days  does not ship in a airtight leak proof pack. Get a new one. Also think about how small a 10ml bottle is.. if it breaks how much liquid is it really. It is definitely not enough to leak thru a box.   And it is highly unlikely that more then one vial will break. 🤙


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2022)

Gear is in an oil suspension.  All a vial will do to a box if it breaks is create a grease stain.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

And for the most part. I have not received on pack in the last 5 years that has not been vacuumed sealed or in some kind of leak proof packaging.. shippers are not stupid… they want your money… that’s what it is all about..
Now people got to find a quality source that they trust and that takes his as a shippers livelihood and yours as a buyers seriously. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> And for the most part. I have not received on pack in the last 5 years that has not been vacuumed sealed or in some kind of leak proof packaging.. shippers are not stupid… they want your money… that’s what it is all about..
> Now people got to find a quality source that they trust and that takes his as a shippers livelihood and yours as a buyers seriously. Just my opinion.



Word! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

I take a step further. Vials are already packaged individually with protective packaging. (Sealed and packaged protection) then individually seal foil around each (for scan protection-not that the USPS scans-but just in case), and then in a ziplock wrapped in bubble wrap. Names are different but always start with Certain initials which I typically sign my PM/emails with. Return address is a decoy but enough to give me a red flag if the heat close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro you have some super James Bond 007 shit going on there. Packed, sealed and then foil packed … WTF!!


----------



## TomJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro you have some super James Bond 007 shit going on there. Packed, sealed and then foil packed … WTF!!


Some international sources go pretty ham too


https://imgur.com/vghgWi2

This is anavar tablets from an international source. 
They were triple bagged, foiled, bubble wrapped, and double boxed. On top of the stealth packaging.
Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

who knows if it's all real, only truth will tell.....


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

<smokescreen>


----------



## TomJ (Feb 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> who knows if it's all real, only truth will tell.....


I actually tested these, came back less than stellar. But gotta admire the effort put into their stealth practices. 
I legitimately thought I was ripped off at first

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I actually tested these, came back less than stellar. But gotta admire the effort put into their stealth practices.
> I legitimately thought I was ripped off at first
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



thanks for your honesty, i didn't think you would be pulling my leg, but at the same time trying not to dovetail off any narcs.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

I was getting gh from the same source for the longest time.. it was domestic but it was shipped to the shipper first int…

It had a Chinese women on the front of it with and said something to the fact that it was a facial beauty product. 

It was very good gh too…
 Anyway at the same time I want what I paid for and if it comes in zip lock bags loose I will take them if they are legit.
I brought anadrol from a source on time and that’s how they came..

Back in the BD days of the 50mg Green tabs.. if anyone remembers those…


----------



## GSgator (Feb 12, 2022)

My very first source would pack his oils in soup cans he had the tool that sealed the tops. Package arrived he made the labels that wrapped the tin can and all. I grabbed my can opener and wala it was stealth as shit .


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My very first source would pack his oils in soup cans he had the tool that sealed the tops. Package arrived he made the labels that wrapped the tin can and all. I grabbed my can opener and wala it was stealth as shit .



That’s a lot if weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My very first source would pack his oils in soup cans he had the tool that sealed the tops. Package arrived he made the labels that wrapped the tin can and all. I grabbed my can opener and wala it was stealth as shit .


Yeah 20 odd years ago I would get deliveries of groceries from Slovenia and Croatia lol never in cans but , cookie bags , boxes of chocolate all kinds of odd shit , the reseal job in some cases was like magic , sat there a few times scratching my head and laughing.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Drug smugglers really are super creative. Some of the stealth practices I've heard of sounds like CIA stuff.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

